# Berried Black Hino!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just found one of my Black Hinomaru's Crystals is BERRIED 

I had changed them over to a tank with a moss tree and lower PH in it a few weeks ago, and today while I was trying to catch one, I found the Berried female Hino! Sooo if one is berried there may be more in there as they hide in the moss tree and its too hard to tell with them. 

Because I also have a Red Mosura and a Black Mosura in there, or one of the other Black Hinos, I am not going to know who the father is until the babies show up (if they do, fingers crossed) 

IF I get some Red babies then I will know it was the Mosura, as I believe that one is male!


----------

